# Coloured contact lenses and models



## zepper (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi,

I hope i am in the right place, i am a new to photography and need some help,

I am intrested in taking some gothic photo shoots using everyday people dressed in suits etc but wearing contact lenses, its for a project coming up,

I dont mean normal contact lenses either i am on about the hand painted crazy eyes lenses, like in the horror and alien movies,

like these http://www.fashion-contactlenses.com/x980.html

What i need to know is the best way to take these shots so the eyes will stand out, what color backgrounds etc, i need as much information as possible, i am very new to this but have access to equipment for 2 weeks, and i think i am in the right place with the pro's,

this is very important to me as my project could get me through to a place at creative media college if all goes well,

and secondly i have purchased 2 pairs of the contact lenses already. gulp!

I have a Nikon D40 with an 18 to 55mm lens, i also have access to a 200mm lens, studio lamps with umbrellas, and coloured backgrounds,

thanx in advance for helping a newbie out.

please fire away ...


----------



## MACollum (Jan 25, 2007)

Whenever I take pictures of people, I set the autofocus point on one of the eyes and recompose or change the autofocus point from the center. If your models will be wearing dark clothes (as business clothes tend to be), you could try to choose a subdued, lighter-colored background to make the person stand out. If it's a closeup of the face, a darker background would help the lighter colors of the face to stand out, especially if the eyes will be dark, like the red contacts.

Usually you want to keep portraits on the softer side but for these you might want the impact of sharp lines so you could try sparpening them a bit in post-processing. 

I'd take loads of pictures to be sure I've got lots to choose from and have fun :mrgreen:


----------



## PetersCreek (Jan 25, 2007)

If you have the flexibility and there aren't other artistic reasons not to do so, you might try matching the background (or elements thereof) to the dominant color of the contacts.


----------

